# Finish products available in Canada?



## Spellcaster (Jan 7, 2008)

I just found this site and registered, and let me say I'm delighted to find a forum in Canada. As a builder of custom guitars and basses, I find sourcing the things I need in Canada particularly challenging. Has anybody out there found a way to deal with the problem of obtaining finish products? I'm particularly interested in the yellowed, vintage amber clearcoats......Stew-Mac and Guitar Reranch won't ship flammables internationally due to heightened restrictions since 9-11. Is there a source this side of the border for stuff like this?


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

So a search here for some info re: finishing suppliers.

Being in the woodworking industry, I take it forgranted that pretty much every major center has a finish supplier - remember woodworkers need to finish their products too! I buy lacquers, stains, fillers, etc in larger quantities than you see at STew mac but its basically the same stuff.

If you buy lacquer, you can use NGR (alcohol based analine dye stains) stains to tint the clear lac. any shade you want. Add a little yellow or amber tint and youhave what you need. I also do my bursts with NGR mixed into lacquer (which is sprayed on, you cannot brush it).

Look in your yellow pages for a finish supply place. Failing that, find a woodworker and ask him where to buy finishing supplies (or ask him/her if they will sell it to you)

AJC


----------



## Spellcaster (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks Ajcoholic....I've asked this question on four other guitar forums and you're the only one who's been helpful. My problem is, I'm not set up to shoot finish..I've been working out of spray cans. I know of automotive paint stores that will load aerosol cans...is there anybody out there doing this with access to the kind of lacquers we're talking about?


----------



## NOS Gary (May 3, 2007)

Howdy Spellcaster,
If you ever get to the Mainland, Mohawk Finishing Supplies in Vancouver has an amazing assortment of stuff. They're probably used mostly by the cabinet and furniture industry, but from what I understand, local luthiers buy their stuff there too. I've gotten MicroMesh cloth from them (not an easy product to find), and tinted lacquer that I used to age some plastic guitar parts. The staff is fairly knowledgeable.

On the Island, you have the master himself, Gord at GM Vintage Restorations, Victoriahttp://gmvintagerestorations.com/. Don't know how many secrets he'll share though:wink: Good luck, my friend.

(Sorry about the bad link - I'm pretty hopeless at computer stuff)


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Once again I can't say enough about Jeff at Wood Essence

Super helpful,great shipping rates and many hard to find products!!


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

The only thing about places that repackage stuff and sell it is you pay HUGE premiums on fairly inexpensive product.

Mokawk makes a great line of finishing supplies but their prices are CRAZY high, compared to, again, product sold for commerical use. I buy my lacquer by the 5 gallon pail (20 litres actually) but for some stuff I dont use a lot of (like straight nitrocellulose lacquer or custom colours) I will get just a gallon.

Try the yellow pages,

Find yourself a finishing supply dealer and save $$. If you want to buy a gallon of nitrocellulose lacquer it will cost you 10X less or more than buyign spray cans. You can brush IF you add a retarder but it still isnt as good as spraying.

Another option is find a college that offers woodworking classes and find out where they are buying their materials. Or better yet, see if you can somehow use their equipment (maybe they offer night classes? Many do...)

AJC


----------



## fullscale (Jan 11, 2008)

Some products from StewMac that were previously disallowed to ship internationally are now good to go. I just ordered a couple of the concentrated liquid stains to try them out, just waiting for them to arrive.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Also try Lee Valley. They are a Canadian supplier with a few stores but also do mail order. I've ordered some rattle cans of spray lacquer from them and only took a couple of days to receive them. 

http://www.leevalley.com/home.aspx


----------

